# 1979 z28



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

Jefferson's car


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking Camaro although the "real" ones were starting to get way too big and losing a true sports car look. The same thing happened to the Mustang. It's great though that back in those days you could almost crawl into the engine compartment to work on the engine if you had to. These days every cubic inch is packed with something or other. My brother had a black Trans-Am in that era as well with the T-top. Fundamentally the same car but his had the shaker engine intake. Again, very nice build of a classic.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ha ha ha - my wife and I both got a kick out of the "Jefferson's car" comment before the pics. Looks great!! She says, "yep! that's it!!"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great job! I did that kit 'back in the day' and went with white body & orange/red Z28 stripes. Thanks for the memory-jog.


----------

